# Old shoes but in new color



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

just got her new color in old shoes.....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh, erm....


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovin' it. Good that some people try these mental colour combos!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

I like alot! Looks fresh and different :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

more pics needed!!

looks good


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

its certainly different


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually quite like them- something very different!


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

deff different. not sure if i like it. but i know it would grow on me..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks stunning,
Never thought blue will look so great on white R34.:bowdown1: Have seen green and orange TE37s on black R34s, which look stunning. . . but this combo is defo worth a thought as well.

great choice, thats the way to go . . . its sad when you pay so much money for a traditional colour wheel refurb, only to find out that eveyone on the net has the same (like black . .uhuuuuuhuuu!) . . . so if you have the choice take the risk to paint them like jlck, you will love the result after.
:smokin:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Love it,quite the contrast,sets the car off well.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very similar to mine. People's opinions seem to differ sharply! 









Shot at 2010-07-16


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Very similar to mine. People's opinions seem to differ sharply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Piers, you make your self honor here.

There are so many young peeps on here arguing ten years if they should grade up their standard GTR wheels to 1inch bigger size and can`t decide if they want them in bronze, bronze or bronze . .lol

You however, just show up from time to time and seem to surf on the newest JDM trend that hasn`t even made to good old europe yet, if ever.:bowdown1::smokin:

By the way what car are you driving now?????


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Looks good. Blue wheels seem to work with a white car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work!

looks really good


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Really great to have all of you in comments, thanks a lot.


Faz choudhury, will post more of it soon.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

jlck, very nice! That goes well with white. Oh, my R34 used to be white too, as you can see in my avatar! 

gtrlux, that's my UK R33 in London, the wheels recoated against my wishes by Fud, who looks after the car for me. The wheels got a lot of good looks at Bruntingthorpe this summer.

(Ssssshhhh.... I quite like them!) :bowdown1:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good!


----------

